
Dyson Designs Ventilator in 10 Days for Covid-19 Patients - SQL2219
https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/dyson-designs-ventilator-10-days-covid-19-patients
======
jonplackett
If they can really start delivering these in early April as the article says
then he deserves a second knighthood.

